# auto transmission conversion



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

I recently picked up a mint condition 91 maxima with an automatic transmission(blown). I figured I would just buy one at the boneyard, but 1000 dollars for a used one sounds a little rediculous. My question is would it be possible to convert to a 5-speed, or will that require computer mods for the fuel injection? I have converted an s-10 to a v-8 with a new style vette rearend so the mechanical/machining work is not a problem, however the computer aspect is not quite my forte. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yeeharacing (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm not a mechanic but I would think that the computer would get all screwed up with out the auto trans there. 

You could pick up a computer from a manual trans at a junk yard. Shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

You won't have a problem with the ECU. I converted my car from auto to manual. Just get a service manual to do the wiring for the clutch pedal (if you so desire, I didn't, so I can start my car without mashing in the clutch). Instead I wired the inhibitor relay to my transmission position switch, so it will ONLY start when it's in neutral, for no worries about starting the car in gear. You'll also have to wire the reverse lamps, and also the key lock solenoid. These are all no problems. The swap is pretty easy. The hardest part is, of course, mounting the clutch pedal and clutch master cylinder. The firewall is very thin. Mine's not perfect but I got pretty close the first time.

-Kaleb


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

So how long does it take. ive been thinking about doing the auto manual swap. or a ser engine/trans swap. Im only 18 so I cant really afford a sr20de


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Kaleb, how much did it cost you for your auto-manual conversion?


----------



## ChrisCheezer (Apr 26, 2004)

*Auto to 5 speed*



stedman said:


> I recently picked up a mint condition 91 maxima with an automatic transmission(blown). I figured I would just buy one at the boneyard, but 1000 dollars for a used one sounds a little rediculous. My question is would it be possible to convert to a 5-speed, or will that require computer mods for the fuel injection? I have converted an s-10 to a v-8 with a new style vette rearend so the mechanical/machining work is not a problem, however the computer aspect is not quite my forte. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


-Hey, Im currently gathering parts for my 90se 5 speed swap. seems like an easy job so far, nothing too hard. If u look hard and get parts from ppl that are parting there werked cars and junk yard u can get all the parts u need for as little as 500-600 bucks. i still have some questions if anyone wants to help out.im guessing if u had a shop do it u will be spending about 1500, u can use the auto tranny ecu.. and the only electronics involved is bypassing the P/N switch (simple) and the reverse lights (dont know to much about yet) 
q - i dont haveta replace my auto crossmember and get the MT one.. right? i can just bolt up the MT mount right?
q - Axle's: are all axles (vg/ve) compatible with the 90's hubs? all u hafa do is match the tranny with them right??
thanx ppl


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

i think the at to mt conversion might be alittle difficult cuz the starter on the at is in a different place then the mt i should know cuz i have a 93 se auto and a 91 se mt my 93 is now dead and im thinking about swapping my engine to my 91 se but my problem is the starter postioning


----------

